# D90 or D3100 ?? I need input.



## Bram (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey guys, back again.

Ready for more debating, alright so still reppin my D40x, I'm kind of bored with it now, I want to upgrade so I dont need the whole, well its about glass type thing here. I need a firm answer no beating around the bush alright, I have looked at the D90 here in the vancouver area and that's going for $849.00 for Body only. Now when iw ent and checked out the D3100, the kit was selling for $699.99. Being a student and all that's a pretty big difference.

Any input is greatly appreciated .


----------



## AdrianC (Aug 28, 2010)

d90 all the way.


----------



## Raian-san (Aug 28, 2010)

I returned the D5000 and actually just bought the D90 a few hours ago. I love it so far. Extra features, buttons location and function made the D90 a lot better. The size, grip and feel is also better IMO.  I find that it's quite annoying to find lens for the D5000/D3000 series because you need AF-S. D5000 you have to do a lot of adjustment in the menu which is annoying. If you want to do the 10sec timer, it take one shot and you have to go back and change from single to 10sec timer again, which is super annoying. 

Get the D90, trust me, you won't regret it. The D3100 will keep you wanting more and like you said you're a student and have a budget, if your budget allow you to get the D90, get it. Or else in a few months you're gonna have another wish list for a different camera. The D90 will last you for another few years. Think of this way, lens will be more expensive on the D3100 and used AF-S is hard to find. You can get a D90 which is a better camera and the saving on lens will be a much better investment later on.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 28, 2010)

The D90 would be a far better camera in like every way


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2010)

Bram said:


> I need a firm answer no beating around the bush alright, I have looked at the D90 here in the vancouver area and that's going for $849.00 for Body only. Now when iw ent and checked out the D3100, the kit was selling for $699.99.


Once again, _*there is no firm answer*_. By stating, " I need a firm answer no beating around the bush alright" you're implying you're to lazy to do your own research, and to immature to take responsibility for your own decision. 

The D3100 cost less, because you get less.

The D3100 has no focus motor in the body. How important is that to *you*!

The D3100 doesn't have an auto bracket feature. How important is that to *you*!

The Low-Pass filter in the D3100 isn't as good as the one in the D90. How important is that to *you*!

Nikon doesn't make a vertical grip for the D3100. How important is that to *you*! 

And other significant differences..........

Only *you* can decide, and even if _*you*_ decide to rely on someone else's advice, *you decided* to take that advice.

_*Or.....................................*_

You can flip a coin...............

If image quality, overall performance and available features is important to you, get the D90.

If $$$'s are _*really*_ that important to you, keep the D40x.


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2010)

Idahophoto said:


> The D90 would be a far better camera in like every way


 
We don't yet know the real performance of the new 14 MP CMOS image sensor, particularly the ISO sensitivity. But, I suspect it won't surpass the D5000 by much (if any), let alone exceed what the D90 can do. Otherwise sales of the D5000 would suffer, but a D90 replacement is likely in the wings. But, again if they substantially improve the ISO performance of the D90, D300s sales suffer, though the D300s was interim upgrade itself.

The D90 had slightly better ISO performance than the D300 image sensor it inherited, but that was mostly due to improvements in the EXPEED processor programming.

Perhaps both the D90 and the D300s will be replaced at the same time.


----------



## RobWyse (Aug 28, 2010)

I personally would wait at this point, instead of trying to make a decision. Photokina is not even a month away, and no doubt there will be (a) new camera(s) announced by Nikon there.


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 28, 2010)

Since $$ is a major issue for a student I'd recommend a body with an af motor like the d90.  You'll save hundreds by buying af lenses instead of af-s lenses.  Don't worry about optical quality, older AF lenses are just as amazing optically as the newer af-s versions.

Compare the price difference between AF-S ED lenses and AF ED lenses, they're significant. 

You may also want to consider a used d300, which can be had for around $850usd these days.  One major benefit of the d300 is it being able to meter with ais manual focus lenses--saving you even more $$ in glass.  

The D300 has the same sensor as the d90 but lacks video. Everything else about the d300 > d90.  The d300"*s*" has video, but will likely put you over your budget. 

Also, a year a go refurb d90's can be had for as low as $700usd.


----------

